# Taking back the Internet



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Έντουαρντ Σνόουντεν στο TED τον περασμένο Μάρτη. Διάβασα γι' αυτήν σε κυριακάτικο κείμενο του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη («Ο συνταγματικός πατριωτισμός»). Αντιγράφω ένα κομματάκι, αλλά δείτε τη συνέντευξη.

Οι άνθρωποι θα πρέπει να μπορούν να πάρουν το τηλέφωνο και να καλέσουν την οικογένειά τους, οι άνθρωποι θα πρέπει να μπορούν να στείλουν ένα γραπτό μήνυμα στους αγαπημένους τους, οι άνθρωποι θα πρέπει να μπορούν να αγοράσουν ένα βιβλίο διαδικτυακά, θα πρέπει να μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν με το τρένο, θα πρέπει να μπορούν να αγοράσουν ένα αεροπορικό εισιτήριο χωρίς να αναρωτιούνται πώς θα φαίνονται αυτά τα γεγονότα σε έναν πράκτορα της κυβέρνησης, πιθανώς ούτε καν τη δική σας κυβέρνηση χρόνια μετά, πώς θα παρερμηνευθούν και ποιες θα νομίσουν ότι ήταν οι προθέσεις σας. Έχουμε το δικαίωμα της προστασίας των προσωπικών δεδομένων.​
*Edward Snowden: Here's how we take back the Internet*
http://www.ted.com/talks/edward_snowden_here_s_how_we_take_back_the_internet#t-849645


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2014)

Γλωσσικό: _οι άνθρωποι_ αυτό, _οι άνθρωποι_ εκείνο; Μήπως καλύτερα _ο κόσμος_;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γλωσσικό: _οι άνθρωποι_ αυτό, _οι άνθρωποι_ εκείνο; Μήπως καλύτερα _ο κόσμος_;



Ο Μανδραβέλης αναφέρει ότι χρησιμοποίησε τη μετάφραση που υπάρχει στο ted.com. Η μετάφραση είναι εθελοντική και έχει οπωσδήποτε ατέλειες.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2014)

Εαρίωνα, έχεις ένα δίκιο, αλλά αν το κείμενο το διαβάσεις φωναχτά, η λέξη "άνθρωποι" το κάνει πιο προσωπικό και δίνει περισσότερο συναίσθημα από το ουδέτερο "κόσμος".


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2014)

Ωστόσο το πρωτότυπο ήταν _people_, όχι _men_.


----------

